# JHP Lip Spoiler



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

Does anyone want to go in on a group purchase for the JHP Lip Spoiler?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

4 BKT VET said:


> Does anyone want to go in on a group purchase for the JHP Lip Spoiler?



Pencil me in...I'll have to see what the Mod Budget has in it.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I just installed one. Keep in mind there is a logo impression on the spoiler that is quite ugly. Ya will need to have it filled and refinished.They dont show this in the pics of the Spolier.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

johnebgoode said:


> I just installed one. Keep in mind there is a logo impression on the spoiler that is quite ugly. Ya will need to have it filled and refinished.They dont show this in the pics of the Spolier.



A buddy on mine has one mounted-- he had the logo filled and finished.

Looks very nice, BTW.

This is well timed- I've got an ugly quarter-sized gouge down to the metal at the car's centerline just below the trunk lip...my first serious hangar rash! *sob*

Oh well..now I can have all the holes (spoiler and rear red wedgie emblem deletions) filled and repainted...and possibly a lip spoiler to boot!


----------

